# Tren Electrico de Lima



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

*Tren Eléctrico de Lima*

Hola!!
Algunas fotos para recordar esta importante obra, actualmente no hay información sobre el estado de la licitación ...espero que algunas de las fotos sean nuevas ....ojalá tengan nuevas noticias sobre el tren 




























/IMG]


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Algún día las pistas de Lima volverán a ser tranquilas...sin cousters, combis, etc...y solo se verá en lo alto una línea del trén eléctrico...pero asi como vamos...seguirá siendo solo un sueño...


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

El tren o metro actualmente se está siendo usado , está operativo...ojalá que se sepa pronto sobre el ganador de la licitación y que realmente empiezan los trabajos en abril de este año, esto según la información de la municipalidad de Lima.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

sin comentarios, sobre el metro de Lima !!!!

todo el proyecto del metro, es mediante pilares o hay una parte que va por el subsuelo?????


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Todo va a ras del piso o en plataforma elevada. Quizá en el futuro se haga algún tramo subterráneo, pero en el proyecto actual no hay nada de eso.


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

ALGUIEN SABE EN KE KEDO LAS CONCESIONES SOBRE EL TREN???


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Parece que no se hará nada...en fin, ya estamos acostumbrados, no es así?


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

NO


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

andresrelimeÑo said:


> NO


ahh, pero tu vives en USA no?


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

*Fotos nuevas*
























 Hagamos votos para que esta importante obra sea culminada al menos en su primer tramo, sería de gran beneficio para todos los que vivimos en Lima......nosotros seremos los que elijamos al próximo alcalde, elijamos a conciencia , elijamos a aquel alcalde que tenga un plan claro de transporte urbano y que beneficie al tren eléctrico o metro como la alternativa primordial al caos del transporte urbano en la ciudad, ya basta de esperar tanto.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

esos vagones, son horribles !!!!
son tan viejos, que dudo mucho q sea un "tren elcéctrico", le viene mejor decir que es un "tren a carbón" jejejeje... que malo. q soy xd!


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

pacolam said:


> esos vagones, son horribles !!!!
> son tan viejos, que dudo mucho q sea un "tren elcéctrico", le viene mejor decir que es un "tren a carbón" jejejeje... que malo. q soy xd!


el tren de aca de miami es muy similar a ese ahora no se de que año sera cada uno, lo que no le ayuda a el tren de lima son los colores y la pintura que tienen si fuese de color plateado se veria mas moderno, recuerden que es un tren electrico y no un tren bala como para que tenga una forma mas moderna


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*me encanto el thread , gracias ,lo unico*

que me parece que Castaneda esta muy lentito en resolver el problema del transporte , esperemos que de sorpresas como a veces nos tiene acostumbrados , ahora dice que la via expresa Grau estara lista en junio, esperemos.....
gracias y excelente thread.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

francis2064 said:


> el tren de aca de miami es muy similar a ese ahora no se de que año sera cada uno, lo que no le ayuda a el tren de lima son los colores y la pintura que tienen si fuese de color plateado se veria mas moderno, recuerden que es un tren electrico y no un tren bala como para que tenga una forma mas moderna


No, no...no los van a pintar, si se llegan a poner en conceción, la empresa cambiará varios vagones y comprará nuevos.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

El pasaje en el trén eléctrico vale 0.5 soles no?


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

mmmm


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

pacolam said:


> esos vagones, son horribles !!!!
> son tan viejos, que dudo mucho q sea un "tren elcéctrico", le viene mejor decir que es un "tren a carbón" jejejeje... que malo. q soy xd!


nada que ver, se que es broma...este...eehhh....a mi parecer se ven bien , no se ven nada mal, y están casi nuevitos , por el poco uso que han tenido.Además como dice JBlock, la empresa que gane la concesión, al ampliar la ruta, tendrá que comprar trenes nuevos para cubrirla  esperemos!!!!


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

si los vagones les parecen viejos les cuento que en Buenos Aires hay todavia algunos vagones (los de la linea C que va a Retiro) RECONTRAVIEJOS, son tan viejos que los focos de la iluminacion del interior de los vagones parecen lamaparines con focos. Sin embargo, no importa si el metro tiene vagones viejos o no, lo que importa es que funcione y en Lima es una necesidad imperioso que lo haga de una buena vez.exagerando diria que el peor metro es mejor que ninguno


----------



## pachacutec (May 24, 2005)

Buenas fotos!


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Hoy miércoles en la tarde estaba viendo la el canal 7 y el presidente estaba en la ceremonia por el aniversario de Lima y escuché la parte final de su discurso, dijo que hiba a dar 260 millones de dólares como garantía al tren eléctrico.....¿alguien escuchó completo su discurso?


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

vaya, ojala por fin se pongan las pilas en cuanto a lo del tren electrico. Parece que como estaban las cosas antes del anuncio de choledo ningun operador privado estaba muy interesado en la concesion de esta importante obra para la ciudad


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

si escuche eso ,se comprometio a darle unos cuantos dolares a casta~era


----------



## juanman_3 (Sep 22, 2005)

Bacano el tren, no se desanimen por lo menos tienen, aquí en Bogotá todavía faltan años para ver un tren así. Nos conformamos con Medellín que es mas o menos parecido a ese, lo que pasa es que ahí si está funcionando debidamente conecta toda la ciudad al centro e incluye a los municipios que forman su área metropoliitana. Ojalá el tren electrico se convitiera en el principal sistema de transporte de Lima.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

juanman_3 said:


> Bacano el tren, no se desanimen por lo menos tienen, aquí en Bogotá todavía faltan años para ver un tren así. Nos conformamos con Medellín que es mas o menos parecido a ese, lo que pasa es que ahí si está funcionando debidamente conecta toda la ciudad al centro e incluye a los municipios que forman su área metropoliitana. Ojalá el tren electrico se convitiera en el principal sistema de transporte de Lima.


Gracias y bienvenido al foro peruano.Creo que lo peor del tren electrico es que no pasa por ninguna parte centrica de la ciudad.Ufff ya estamos acostumbrados en el Peru de ver esa obra sin terminar.El metro de Medellin es chico pero pasa por las zonas mas importantes de Medellin.


----------



## juanman_3 (Sep 22, 2005)

Gracias por la bienvenida. Pero tengo entendido que van a hacer un transmilenio parecido al de aquí de Bogotá allá en Lima, eso va a hacer un alivio para su ciudad ya verán. Aquí en Bogotá está diseñado para ser un sistema alimentador al sistema metro que no se construyó por falta de fondos, y si lo hubieran construido también estaría a la mitad o hubiera dejado al distrito en ruinas.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

Marvey21 said:


> Hoy miércoles en la tarde estaba viendo la el canal 7 y el presidente estaba en la ceremonia por el aniversario de Lima y escuché la parte final de su discurso, dijo que hiba a dar 260 millones de dólares como garantía al tren eléctrico.....¿alguien escuchó completo su discurso?


 



El presidente Alejandro Toledo anunció que su Gobierno avalará a la Municipalidad de Lima en un crédito adicional de *US$40 millones para la ejecución de las obras de ampliación del Tren Eléctrico, que se sumarán a los US$120 millones dispuestos inicialmente*, que provienen de recursos de la cooperación española.


Fue al asistir a la sesión solemne por el 471° aniversario de la fundación de la ciudad de Lima, que se desarrolló en el Palacio Municipal capitalino, con la asistencia del alcalde Luis Castañeda.


El jefe del Estado informó que más adelante se reunirá con el burgomaestre para tratar acerca de cómo viabilizar el nuevo ofrecimiento crediticio, al cual se comprometió ante un pedido de su anfitrión para poder culminar el Tren Eléctrico de Lima, proyecto que unirá el Cono Sur con el Cono Norte, atravesando toda la ciudad capital.


"Es una preocupación compartida resolver el problema del transporte masivo en la capital de la República", remarcó el Mandatario tras señalar que la citada obra permitirá no sólo agilizar el traslado de cientos de miles de personas sino, al mismo tiempo, abaratar el costo de los pasajes.


Asimismo, reiteró que no interesa que el Tren Eléctrico haya sido una obra iniciada por otro Gobierno, pues de lo que se trata es darle continuidad a los grandes proyectos destinados a resolver problemas de envergadura. 


Previamente, el alcalde Luis Castañeda, agradeció al Presidente por la cooperación que brinda a su administración edilicia, y resaltó que la premisa de todas las autoridades debe ser "la solidaridad en el trabajo".


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

fuente "el comercio"


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Creo que con lo del Tren Eléctrico Castañeda se quedó.


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

yo creo que un periodo de alcaldia mas y luego una presidencia y castañeda lo hace lindo.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Acabo de escuchar en RPP al representante de la autoridad autónoma del tren eléctrico de la municipalidad de Lima , Alberto Sánchez Aizcorbe, dijo que en un mes apróx. se hiba a dar la buena pro del tren eléctrico y en un plazo de un mes más la firma de este, y en el primer semestre de este año se iniciarían las obras , en un año y medio estaría operando hasta la av. Javier Prado y en un año y medio más se terminaría la obra hasta la av.Grau,total poco más de 22 km en 3 años... este se conectará con el trasmetro (los buses) que pasaran por la vía expresa grau que se está construyendo actualmente, tambien mencionó una futura segunda línea del tren....buenas noticias, porfín!
otra fotiño:


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Encontré estas fotos del metro de Roma, el modelo de sus trenes es el mismo a los de Lima,miren:



















Y este es de los nuevos trenes en Roma, creo son de la misma marca que los anteriores


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

en año y medio llegará hasta la av.javier prado, es decir la cruzará por el puente que se ve al fondo que es la av.aviación


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Anoche en un noticiero pasaron un reportaje sobre el tren y dijieron que ya no se daban abasto con los trenes actuales y que se tenía que comprar trenes nuevos de última generación, que bacán.....aah y la obra estaría terminada en 2 años y medio aprox, mejor digan tres defrente!!

Aparte no creen que seria bueno que simultaneamente a la culminación de la línea 1, se concesionara la linea 2 por ejemplo...el alcalde debería priorizar el metro como el principal medio de transporte y los buses como su complemento y no al revéz como lo que está haciendo ahora, se culmina hasta la av.Grau y de ahí que? cuando se empieza la otra linea? quien la construye ? la misma empresa? u otra? otra licitación? ...osea más tiempo que se pierde y Lima con buses nomás no va a soportar.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Una consulta...¿Cuál es la marca de los trenes del metro de Lima?......no encuentro, sólo curiosidad...help!!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Lima con buses no va a soportar!!! palabras de nuestro querido forero Marvey21, pues, en principio, te doy la razón, Lima necesita urgentemente un metro. Pero creo que la ciudad ha sobrevivido mucho tiempo sin él y por 2 ó 3 años más, créeme que no le va a pasar nada.

comprendo tu impaciencia. pero creo que más importante y más fácil de ejecutar, sería, de quitar las combis sustituyéndolas por buses descentes, ya uqe dan un aspecto horrible a la ciudad e incluso creo q atentan con la dignidad de la persona, ya que los meten peor q cerdos en el camino.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Julio Cesar (Jan 20, 2006)

felicitaciones....el transporte masivo es muy importante en ciudades como Lima.. Ojala que no se estanque.. Gracias a todos por la clara informacion..Ud s son mejores que los medios de prensa


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy buen thread perdido en el chasqui, se merece un lugar en incascraper.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

pacolam said:


>


Cuando será realidad todo eso???


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buen croquis de la red del tren urbano .... ojalá que llegué a verlo completado en mi vida! (O antes de tener que subir en mi sillita de ruedas ..... )


----------



## Guido1984 (Sep 11, 2005)

bueno me parece bien, como diria el presidente alejandro Toledo "estamos progresando chocheriiiita!!!"


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

J Block said:


> No, no...no los van a pintar, si se llegan a poner en conceción, la empresa cambiará varios vagones y comprará nuevos.


Así es. Actualmente sólo hay seis trenes, y con seguridad se tendrá que comprar otros nuevos y más eficientes.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Vane gracias por pasar el thread.......que bacán que las obras empiezan en junio, se va a ver bien chevere cuando el tren pase por javier prado


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

más del metro de Lima








































































    :cheers:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que chevere, nunca he viajado en un metro.


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

la estacion esta mal hecha


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Chevre ! ,, la unica vez que viaje en un metro , bueno fue en NY , en el subway ,, por un momento me entro un poco de miedo porque se detuvo como por 5 minutos , yo pense que algun atentado estaba ocurriendo ,, luego escuchamos que hasta en el subway hay traffico !! ,, jaja ,, pero fue el de NY osea que no el mejor subway que hay aca !


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

por que dices q la estacion esta mal hecha?


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

primero no hay nada ke cubra de las inclemensias del clima, y el recorrido ke hacen las personas es muy largo teniendo encuenta ke el tren esta al costado de ello y otras cosas mas , bueno fue en el periodo de alan garcia ke se puede espera de el y desu partido


----------



## mhubert (Dec 16, 2005)

ayaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

cheveres las fotos no?....hablando de las estaciones, especialmente la que se muestra en la foto es una que esta en superficie, las que son elevadas si tienen una especie de techo y son bastante grandes , todas tienen esos aparatos metálicos por donde se pasa el ticket y pasas al area dende tomas el tren....la empresa que gane la concesión tendrá que remodelar todo


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

NADA DE TRENES ELECTRICOS!, eso me recuerda a Alan y su decrepito gobierno, ese trensucho fue su carta de presentacion, su juguete que nunca termino...recuerdo que cuando lo "inaguro" solo recorrio hasta cierto limite porque ya no habian mas rieles para que el tren siga, que clase de inaguracion es esa?!

olvidense de trenes electricos, a veces veo otros threads, y me causa un poco de lastima, una vez vi una pelea aqui en skyscrapers donde un filipino me parece (creo que fue un thread de Manila vs Lima) se reia del hecho que Lima nisiquiera tenia metro y alguien de aqui puso las fotos del tren electrico, quizas el filipino se la haya creido (no recuerdo sinceramente), pero nosotros mismos no nos podemos engañar.

lo que lima, una ciudad de mas de 8 millones de habitantes (increible) necesita, es UN METRO!, NADA DE TONTERIAS ELECTRICAS.

UN METRO!


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

uspaorkoo said:


> NADA DE TRENES ELECTRICOS!, eso me recuerda a Alan y su decrepito gobierno, ese trensucho fue su carta de presentacion, su juguete que nunca termino...recuerdo que cuando lo "inaguro" solo recorrio hasta cierto limite porque ya no habian mas rieles para que el tren siga, que clase de inaguracion es esa?!
> 
> olvidense de trenes electricos, a veces veo otros threads, y me causa un poco de lastima, una vez vi una pelea aqui en skyscrapers donde un filipino me parece (creo que fue un thread de Manila vs Lima) se reia del hecho que Lima nisiquiera tenia metro y alguien de aqui puso las fotos del tren electrico, quizas el filipino se la haya creido (no recuerdo sinceramente), pero nosotros mismos no nos podemos engañar.
> 
> ...



¿y que cosa crees que es un tren eléctrico?...es un metro psss...¿acaso los trenes del metro trabajan a vapor o a gasolina?jeje.....lo que tiene Lima es un metro elevado que va a ser ampliado y que en todo el proyecto que cuenta con 7 líneas van a ver tambien partes sunterráneas. Lo que se a hecho la costumbre de llamar tren eléctrico a lo que realmente es un metro como el de Medellin por ejemplo o el de sao Paulo o la nueva línea del metro de Santiago que cuenta con partes elevadas.


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

Marvey21, estas tomando todo literalmente, numero uno, el tren electrico de Lima, no contempla una ampliacion de Lineas tan amplia la cual pueda en un futuro ser considerada "el metro de la ciudad de Lima"
Conozco el "metro" de medellin e inclusive subi a esos carritos pintorescos que mas parecen telefericos, y creeme, la misma gente de Medellin es conciente que eso aun no puede ser considerado un real metro, (logico que hay algunos que si lo creen), pero eso si, es muy limpio y lo mantienen en perfectas condiciones.

si hablamos de metros hablamos de ciudades como santiago, sao paulo, buenos aires, mexico DF, caracas por citar ejemplos...esos son metros 

si planeamos tener un real metro hablemos de excavaciones subterraneas que recorran la ciudad de punto a punto, porque si eso queremos en un largo plazo, crees que el tren electrico va a recorrer toda lima solamente en la superficie?.

no tapemos el sol con un dedo, eso no puede ser considerado un metro y si no dile eso a un santiagueño o bonaerense para que veas como se matarian de la risa.

simplemente pienso en grande, no podemos conformarnos con poco, y es realmente triste que a estas alturas en pleno siglo veintiuno una ciudad tan grande como Lima no posea un metro. es simplemente increible.

PEACE.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Uspaorkoo, creo que se confunden las cosas, ¿acaso todas las líneas del metro de Santiago o de Caracas se construyeron todas a la vez?, empezaron construyendose un tramo de una primera línea hasta completar toda la línea, lo mismo que está pasando ahora en Lima....creo que tienes el concepto que para que sea un metro debe ser subterráneo y claro todo metro debe tener partes subterráneas, elevadas, en superficie; pero ¿acaso todos empiezan construyendose por su parte subterránea?no claro que no (lo que pasa en Lima), ¿y se llamará metro cuando sólo exista esa parte subterránea? ¿apesar de tener una parte elevada ya construida?, me parece un poco tonto....mencionaste que la ampliación del METRO de lima no sería tan amplia, fíjate en el mapa de la página 2 de este thread, ahí está el mapa con las 7 líneas.........aparte hace unas semanas escuché al representante de la autoriad autónoma del tren eléctrico(METRO), que la segunda línea será desde Chosica hasta el Callao y es obvio que contemplará partes subterráneas.....y sí es una lástima que no existan varias líneas del metro para una ciudad tan importante como Lima, pero ya se está haciendo.....creo que no te enteraste de la consesión del metro que va a contempar la ampliación hasta la av.grau en el centro histórico de Lima, las obras empiezan en junio de este año....chau


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

el alcalde de Lima junto con el representante de la AATE


----------



## -Dudes. (Feb 1, 2006)

Eso no es Metro es Tren Electrico porque los Metros no tienen cableado Aereo! ..en fin super bkn que el trasporte en Lima se mejore cada dia mas con el Tren y la red de buses Metropolitano!


----------



## Pablo_A (Sep 19, 2004)

uspaorkoo said:


> Marvey21, estas tomando todo literalmente, numero uno, el tren electrico de Lima, no contempla una ampliacion de Lineas tan amplia la cual pueda en un futuro ser considerada "el metro de la ciudad de Lima"
> Conozco el "metro" de medellin e inclusive subi a esos carritos pintorescos que mas parecen telefericos, y creeme, la misma gente de Medellin es conciente que eso aun no puede ser considerado un real metro, (logico que hay algunos que si lo creen), pero eso si, es muy limpio y lo mantienen en perfectas condiciones.
> 
> si hablamos de metros hablamos de ciudades como santiago, sao paulo, buenos aires, mexico DF, caracas por citar ejemplos...esos son metros
> ...



es Santiaguino.. Santiagueños son los de Santiago de Compostela en España.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Vah!!! la misma vaina.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

-Dudes. said:


> Eso no es Metro es Tren Electrico porque los Metros no tienen cableado Aereo! ..en fin super bkn que el trasporte en Lima se mejore cada dia mas con el Tren y la red de buses Metropolitano!


no necesariamente, ahí está el metro de Roma, el metro de Bilbao en España, el metro de Medellin, el metro de Buenos Aires que cuenta con trenes como los de Lima.


----------



## -Dudes. (Feb 1, 2006)

Bueno Metro o Tren Electrico ..la cosa esque funcione bien y siga en expansion ..faltan retoques ..si eso hasta ustedes lo alegan ..pero habra que esperar unos 15 años ..el Metro de Santiago no salio de la nada! ..y el de Valparaiso para que decir ..llevaron años! ..para poder ser una realidad..


----------



## -Dudes. (Feb 1, 2006)

Marvey21 said:


> no necesariamente, ahí está el metro de Roma, el metro de Bilbao en España, el metro de Medellin, el metro de Buenos Aires que cuenta con trenes como los de Lima.


El metro de Buenos Aires no tiene cableado aereo ..en su totalidad esta bajo tierra ..el PreMetro que es un tranvia si lo tiene pero eso no es Metro ..y el de Santiago creo que ya lo sabes ..cual es el afan de llamarle Metro ..con que funcione y lleve gente brindando un servicio de calidad esta bien!

El nombre oficial es Tren Electrico y no Metro amigo 

Saludos y mas fotos!


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

si en cuanto a que faltan retoques, si que falta porque es una obra ya que tiene sus años y no a estado en uso continuo....bueno según vi en un thread del metro de buenos aires tenian unos trenes amarillos que no eran tranvias que usaban cableado aereo en una estación subterránea....y si tren eléctrico o metro pero que cumpla su función, pero hay que ser justos tambien. Saludos


----------



## -Dudes. (Feb 1, 2006)

El Metro de Buenos Aires te repito NO TIENE CABLEADO AEREO ..y si esos trenes amarillos son el PreMetro que no forma parte de la Red de Metro en si pero hay combinacion y comunica la zona sur de Bs. As. te lo digo porque he ido y andube en Metro ..el PreMetro se asemeja mas al Tren de Lima ..y tranquilo con los años mejorara ..decirle Metro no aumenta el status del Tren Electrico de Lima ..por algo es el nombre oficial no crees?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

-Dudes. said:


> El metro de Buenos Aires no tiene cableado aereo ..en su totalidad esta bajo tierra ..el PreMetro que es un tranvia si lo tiene pero eso no es Metro ..y el de Santiago creo que ya lo sabes ..cual es el afan de llamarle Metro ..con que funcione y lleve gente brindando un servicio de calidad esta bien!
> 
> El nombre oficial es Tren Electrico y no Metro amigo
> 
> Saludos y mas fotos!


Antofasky, para tal caso a ti no te importa como se llame, si es Metro o Tren Electrico...eso concierne solo a los limeños que lo usen a diario.

Al final lo llamaremos como nos de la gana.


----------



## -Dudes. (Feb 1, 2006)

Obviamente ..Jblock yo solo lo digo porque hay foristas que se empeñan en llamarlo metro cuando claramente no es metro ..o si no el nombre oficial seria Metro de Lima no lo crees? ..en fin ..ojala ver nuevas fotos y que su tren o metro xD! ..siga creciendo! ..espero tener mas noticias ..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Qué?????, noDudes es antofaSky, jajaja, que raro, no lo veo agresivo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

-Dudes. said:


> Obviamente ..*Jblock yo solo lo digo porque hay foristas que se mepeñan en llamarlo metro cuando claramente no es metro * ..o si no el nombre oficial seria Metro de Lima no lo crees? ..en fin ..ojala ver nuevas fotos y que su tren o metro xD! ..siga creciendo! ..espero tener mas noticias ..


y eso tampoco te interesa Antofasky. Nadie te ha buscado para corregir "errores" en éste foro...simplemente entra y opina positivamente.


----------



## -Dudes. (Feb 1, 2006)

Si soy ..pero no estoy siendo agresibo ..estoy dando mi punto de vista calmadamente po ..o sea como creo yo que son las cosas  ..jejej y si me dejan estar en el foro bajopontino!


----------



## -Dudes. (Feb 1, 2006)

J Block said:


> y eso tampoco te interesa Antofasky. Nadie te ha buscado para corregir "errores" en éste foro...simplemente entra y opina positivamente.


A mi antes siempre me corregian xD! ..en fin sigamos con el tema del tren ..no estamo pa hablar de mi!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

-Dudes. said:


> Si soy ..pero no estoy siendo agresibo ..estoy dando mi punto de vista calmadamente po ..o sea como creo yo que son las cosas  ..jejej y si me dejan estar en el foro bajopontino!


Cualquiera es libre de entrar, participa más seguido.


----------



## Enhander (May 11, 2004)

antofasky, cuando no sepas de algo es mejor callarse no? Da igual si tiene catenaria aerea, suministro por 3º riel o vias paralelas... Si es elevado o subterraneo... Mientras su trayecto sea directo, sin contacto con el trafico y frecuencias rápidas, ahi se puede decir que es un metro, y supongo que el de lima es asi.

Y el de Buenos Aires, SI tiene cableado aereo, por lo menos unas lineas.

Ademas que tienen de malo la catenaria y los pantografos?? Son de lo mas bonito jejeje.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Gracias por tus opiniones Dudes, está muy bien leer tu punto de vista....pero yo sólo me remito a los ejemplos de otros sistemas de metro como los ya mencionados,que se asemejan al sistema de Lima.... y como dice Enhander con tal de que el trayecto sea directo, sin contacto con el tráfico,elevado o subterráneo es metro..... creo que soy justo con lo que digo sin exagerar ni disminuir nada.


----------



## Poroto (Oct 10, 2003)

-Dudes. said:


> El Metro de Buenos Aires te repito NO TIENE CABLEADO AEREO ..y si esos trenes amarillos son el PreMetro que no forma parte de la Red de Metro en si pero hay combinacion y comunica la zona sur de Bs. As. te lo digo porque he ido y andube en Metro ..el PreMetro se asemeja mas al Tren de Lima ..y tranquilo con los años mejorara ..decirle Metro no aumenta el status del Tren Electrico de Lima ..por algo es el nombre oficial no crees?


BASTA DE HABLAR WEÀS!!!

El metro de Bs.As. (o subte) SÌ tiene cableado aèreo... y en las 5 lineas no sòlo en parte...

Me parece que te equivocaste de ciudad cabrito... 



Ves los cables en esta foto (linea C)???






Y en esta, una de las nuevas estaciones de la linea D???


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

Paren la wea!!!!
¿Que importa si es metro o tren eléctrico? Lo importante es que en una estación sube gente en este tren urbano y se desplaza hacia otro lugar evitando y eliminado un sinnúmero de dificultades en el tráfico de la metrópoli que es Lima.


----------



## -Dudes. (Feb 1, 2006)

Tienes razon Esmeralda ..Metro o Tren de igual ..la cosa esque con ese Tren se mejore la circulacion de personas en Lima ..


----------



## -Dudes. (Feb 1, 2006)

Oigan tienen algun mapa con las estaciones y el recorrido del Metro de Lima (me resigne jaja)

Si los hay muestrenlos porfa!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ya lo pusieron en las primeras hojas creo.


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

me gusta mas que lo llamen metro que tren electrico, tren electrico me suena a Alan Garcia, a la forma como manosearon este proyecto,coimeando, engañando con fines electoreros (del castillo gano la eleccion con el cuento de que el tren iba a andar en su gestion), improvisando en todos los aspectos:desde la decision de construir el tren por frentes, que hizo que tengamos las inservibles columnas regadas en tomas marsano y la plataforma en aviacion, desconectadas de la parte ya construida, la falta de financiamiento (en un pais que pobre que estaba al borde de la hiperinflacion),la ruta elegida (no hubiese sido mejor que pasara por la via expresa y llegase al paseo de la republica antes que a tacora???), el abastecimiento electrico (se acuerdan de los apagones y los racionamientos??? ) en fin, el elefante blanco que nos heredo Garcia nos ha costado caro y todavia despues de tanto no podemos aprovecharlo.....si se termina el proyecto nada debe recordar a ese nefasto personaje......


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

me condorie....


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

nicolaselguera77 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> fuera de tema


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

-Dudes. said:


> Eso no es Metro es Tren Electrico porque los Metros no tienen cableado Aereo! ..en fin super bkn que el trasporte en Lima se mejore cada dia mas con el Tren y la red de buses Metropolitano!


antofasky eso es un Metro, claro un Metro elevado, diferente a un metro subterraneo... tecnicamente es un metro, pero desde siempre se le ha llamado Tren electrico por la gente...


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Lo que tienen que darse cuenta, es q solo la pequeña parte del tren urbano es elevada y/o a nivel de tierra, el proyecto completo, incluye como 6 a 8 lineas, y me imaguino que algunas serán subterraneas, el problema siempre ha sido, q empresa se va a encargar de acabar la primera hasta la Ave. Grau y de ahi, a ver si la misma empresa u otras, se encargan de las demas lineas, obviamente es un proyecto a largo plazo, puede demorarse unos 20 años en hacerse todo el sistema. Lo importante es que los primeros pasos, ya estan dandose.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El hecho es que Castañeda no ha cumplido, el dijo que dejaría funcionando el tren eléctrico antes de que se vaya.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Pero aún le quedan dos años más no?, no se. En fin, ojala y termine aúnque sea la primera linea.


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

Hola peruanos. Quiero por intermedio de este foro darle mis saludos y especialmente a dos caballeros de su foro DodiPeru y alibiza 1014. Les quiero decir a los dos que son dos personas que me caen muy bien, porque ellos tienen mucha clase y educacion ( no digo que con esto, que los demas no lo sean) pero creo que ellos se destacan por ser muy democraticos y visitan todos los foros sin discriminar a nadie y siempre tienen palabras muy amables para todos los foristas. Un ejemplo a seguir.
Saludos a todos!!


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios, puntos de vista sobre este tema...en realidad enriquezen bastante el tema y nos dan otra perspectiva acerca de este sistema de transporte que ustedes tienen en sus ciudades y que se està implementando en Lima , lo expuesto por mi persona es lo màs democrático y exacto posible a la realidad, ojalà que algunos foristas lo hallan entendido asì ...gracias y ya pondrè màs noticias màs adelante. Saludos


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

EL TREN ELECTRICO DE LIMA ES UN METRO PARA TODO LO QUE CONCIERNE AL CONCEPTO DE METRO COMO TAL 




> La palabra metro se aplica a los sistemas ferroviarios de transporte masivo que operan en las grandes ciudades para unir diversas zonas de su término municipal y sus alrededores más próximos, preferentemente bajo tierra


----------



## Takanohana (May 9, 2007)

Participando en el debate, les puedo decir que en Paris tienen varios tipos de transporte, Moscu igual y Tokyo también. Tres ciudades que conosco bien y que nos pueden servir como modelo.
Al tener una ciudad tan grande como es Lima debemos tener primero un correcto sistema de buses y eliminar los combis. Eso ya esta en camino. Después las lineas que se observa en el proyecto hecho por japoneses para Lima es una buna idea y pienso que lo han pensado bien para ver si debe ser por fuera o por abajo. Lo logico es que en el centro historico y distritos del centro sea por abajo y conforme se aleje de la ciudad se sube.
En distritos con gente de mayores ingresos se pueden crear tramvias que son un medio de transporte barato ,ecológico y turistico. Pienso sobretodo los distritos al borde del mar.
Por ultimo unas estaciones como las que se estan construyendo en el Paseo de los Héroes es un buen proyecto porque por ejemplo en Tokyo las estaciones son realmente centros comerciales. El que trabaja, puede comprar comida ropa, tomar un café y miles de cosas. Eso por ejemplo no se vé en Paris salvo en las grandes estaciones.


----------



## Nrik (Nov 20, 2007)

Takanohana said:


> Participando en el debate, les puedo decir que en Paris tienen varios tipos de transporte, Moscu igual y Tokyo también. Tres ciudades que conosco bien y que nos pueden servir como modelo.
> Al tener una ciudad tan grande como es Lima debemos tener primero un correcto sistema de buses y eliminar los combis. Eso ya esta en camino. Después las lineas que se observa en el proyecto hecho por japoneses para Lima es una buna idea y pienso que lo han pensado bien para ver si debe ser por fuera o por abajo. Lo logico es que en el centro historico y distritos del centro sea por abajo y conforme se aleje de la ciudad se sube.
> En distritos con gente de mayores ingresos se pueden crear tramvias que son un medio de transporte barato ,ecológico y turistico. Pienso sobretodo los distritos al borde del mar.
> Por ultimo unas estaciones como las que se estan construyendo en el Paseo de los Héroes es un buen proyecto porque por ejemplo en Tokyo las estaciones son realmente centros comerciales. El que trabaja, puede comprar comida ropa, tomar un café y miles de cosas. Eso por ejemplo no se vé en Paris salvo en las grandes estaciones.


No conozco Moscu ni Tokyo, pero puedo decir por Paris.. lo que tu llamas centro comerciales no son mas que pequeños espacio de comercio, tipo venta de periodicos, de flores y algunos lugares para comprar cafe y pan al paso, algunas veces prejudican la circulacion de los usuarios, deben ser espacios muy bien diseñados y estrategicamente localizados. sobre si el tren electrico es subterrano, a nivel o aereo, eso tambien es relativo, solo puedo decir que en la zona de villa el salvador y villa maria del triunfo el tren electrico ha dividido al distrito en dos, limitando el progreso comercial en la avenida pachacutec, es una lastima que el tren no este un poco mas profundo tipo via expresa asi existe la posibilidad de poder hacer puentes que puedan conectar la avenidad Pachacutec de ambos lados, cosa que no ocurre por la mala planificacion, las estaciones Mateo Pumacahua, villa maria del triunfo y miguel iglesias invaden la misma av pachacutec. El hecho de que villa maria sea un distrito desfavorecido no quiere decir que se haga lo que quieran o deteriora mas el espacio urbano. Colocar puentes peatonales no es la mejor solucion. Ojala que en en el centro de Lima la solucion sea favorable para su entorno. Los peruanos debemos dar una mirada al exterior no para copiar, simplemente para ver las diferentes soluciones y problemas de sistemas de metros urbanos.
Alguien sabe si ya esta en concesion el tren?? fue postergado para el mes de abril ??


----------



## AussieTank (Jul 5, 2007)

Esos vagones no se ven tan mal comparandolos con vagones de otros paises de la region, pero seria mucho mejor si compraran vagones de dos pisos con aire acondicionado y televisores plasma, es mucho pedir pero creo que una entidad privada lo haria sin problemas.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

esto es una idea k seria bueno k lo hagan aparte del tren electrico
k contruyan un monorriel o aeroferros




es una manera que mejoraria el trafico, poniendo monorrieles colgantes o electro magneticos" creo k valdria la pena por k no ocupa mucho espacio y dinero a comparación del tren electrico de lima...ya k la vias por donde corren no son tan caras comprando con la grandes estructuras de las vias del tren electrico de ahora.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

bueno yo vivo en japon y creo k lo mejor para una estacion de tren es k se convierta aparte en un centro comercial de 3 o 4 pisos como hay en lugares avanzados..ya k de esa manera daria puestos de trabajo para mucha gente...claro k tienen k ser vien estudiados para k no hay hayga congestionamiento de personas...
y contestandole a "Nrik" los puestos comerciales k tu dices si son centros comerciales parecidos a saga falabella,jockey,etc y tienen una buena funcion es las estaciones ya k muchas personas k tarbajan no tienen mucho tiempo como para ir a un centrocomercial.
y gracias a k hay estos lugares es la estaciones uno tranquilamente antes o despues del trabajo regresando a casa antes de subirse a un tren puede hacer sus compras necesarias o tranquilamente tomarse un desayuno...y si ke no congestionan a los usuarios..ya k para eso se hacen estudios"

y la estación de la ciudad donde vivo en Hamamatsu 

[/


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

^^^^
Interesante la imagen de la via expresa, sería excelente si pusieran esas pantallas gigantes de publicidad en el edifico del ex Banco Nuevo Mundo.Ahora se construye en metropolitano, tarde o temprano lo terminarán. Hubiera sido 1000 veces más beneficioso para los usuarios que hicieran una línea en superficie del metro por la vía expresa, con unos 300 o 500 millones de dólares se hubiera hecho, facilmente se hubiera obtenido el préstamo, pero bueno...

Al menos existe la decisión de desaparecer las combis y micros chatarra. Esperemos ver los resultados pronto, por mientras aguantaremos pues, como siempre.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Locazo, locazo!
Tu hiciste esto?


----------



## Takanohana (May 9, 2007)

Solo para ampliar un poco mas el debate a los centros comerciales, realmente son un éxito y se debería crear estaciones de metro con centros comerciales. En Paris Gare du Nord tiene un piso lleno, Gare de Lyon igual, Chatelet les Halles ni que decirlo que tiene 3 pisos de centros comerciales. Pero mas interesante e Yvan puede ilustrarnos mas son los centros en las estaciones de Tokyo o provincia donde es realmente un placer tomar un cafe o beber un licor en esos lugares, además que puedes poner farmacia, puesto de periódico, libreria, etc etc. No se pide que sea como Shinjuku que es una bestialidad de estación pero si se piensa sobretodo ahi donde hay plazas en Lima, abajo pones eso resulta interesante. Incluso pueden ser mejor protegidos, claro todo sale bien cuando esta bien pensado.
Ese tren suspendido existe en algunos lugares, hay uno en Hiroshima, pero la verdad nuestro Lima tiene que tener ya estaciones de bus dignas de llamarse así. Hay que desaparecer esas combis asesinas pero dandole trabajo a la gente que trabaja ahi.
La mayoría de gente que viaja al Peru van sobretodo por ver nuestras cerranias, a Lima no les atrae mientras tenga un transporte tan caotico como el actual. El metro es una solucion pero se necesita varos tipos de transporte.


----------



## Nrik (Nov 20, 2007)

Takanohana said:


> Solo para ampliar un poco mas el debate a los centros comerciales, realmente son un éxito y se debería crear estaciones de metro con centros comerciales. En Paris Gare du Nord tiene un piso lleno, Gare de Lyon igual, Chatelet les Halles ni que decirlo que tiene 3 pisos de centros comerciales. Pero mas interesante e Yvan puede ilustrarnos mas son los centros en las estaciones de Tokyo o provincia donde es realmente un placer tomar un cafe o beber un licor en esos lugares, además que puedes poner farmacia, puesto de periódico, libreria, etc etc. No se pide que sea como Shinjuku que es una bestialidad de estación pero si se piensa sobretodo ahi donde hay plazas en Lima, abajo pones eso resulta interesante. Incluso pueden ser mejor protegidos, claro todo sale bien cuando esta bien pensado.
> Ese tren suspendido existe en algunos lugares, hay uno en Hiroshima, pero la verdad nuestro Lima tiene que tener ya estaciones de bus dignas de llamarse así. Hay que desaparecer esas combis asesinas pero dandole trabajo a la gente que trabaja ahi.
> La mayoría de gente que viaja al Peru van sobretodo por ver nuestras cerranias, a Lima no les atrae mientras tenga un transporte tan caotico como el actual. El metro es una solucion pero se necesita varos tipos de transporte.


No es que este en desacuerdo con los centros comerciales , simplemente pienso que deben ser muy bien estudiados y adaptados a NUESTRA REALIDAD, pero conociendo como somos los peruanos no creo que sea una buena idea, En Japon quizas funcione muy bien por la cultura de respeto a los demas, creo que incluso los metros en horas puntas seleccionan un bagon solo para mujeres (lo vi en un reportaje) eso para evitar el paleteo, son super ordenados hasta para subir al metro hacen filas, me parecio genial(ojala y haya una suerte de educacion civica de como usar el trasporte en Lima cuando tengamos el tren electrico y el corredor). Bueno el punto es.... debemos ver los sistemas de metros de otros paises para aprender a no cometer los mismos errores y no copiar los errores y en Paris la estacion chatelet, que vendria hacer una suerte de la futura estacion central en lima cuenta con un centro comercial (porque historicamente habia un gran mercado en ese lugar), un centro comercial fuera de la estacion Chatelet, Y DENTRO DE LA ESTACION tambien hay pequeños comercios, venta de flores, periodicos, revelado de fotos, etc etc, que interrumpen en muchos casos la circulacion y vuelve menos eficiente el transito de personas en horas puntas. 
por otro lado los centros comerciales que se encuentran al exterior de CHATELET y de LA GARE DU NORD se han convertido en centro de operaciones de bandas peligrosas porque?? pues es ahi donde kiero llegar el transporte masivo y centro comerciales son de gran impacto en una ciudad, mezclarlos pueden traer problemas a futuro de tipo social, es por eso que para un proyecto macro y para la ciudad tienen que intervenir no solo arquitectos, ingenieros, ambientales, si no tambien sociologos y me pregunto nuevamente en los proyectos estos en Lima hay todo eso???? la dudo mucho, hacemos las cosas por hacer.
a Yvan, genial su imagen photoshop me gustaria ver la via expresa asi, pero dudo mucho que el sistema de monoriel y con los bagones colgados sea barato, si lo fuera varias ciudades de europa ya lo hubieran adoptado, es una tegnologia bastante avanzada y que requiere un mantenimiento mucho mas caro. 
ojala y alguno de los dos proyectos de lima paralizados esperando la concesion se realicen pronto, hasta donde se el corrdor vial tambien esta paralizado lastima!!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Qui buinaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!! .......*










Mirándolo con buenos ojos me parece que estructuralmente esta opción puede ser más económica que el armatoste que han hecho en la Av. Pachacutec y Atocongo ... pero ni modo, lo hecho hecho está y hay que continuar de la mejor manera posible ...

Esteeeee ... Yvan, detrás de tu estilizado bus has dejado un hermoso Chama de los 60's :lol:


----------



## Arturop (Nov 12, 2007)

'tan alucinando feo...


----------



## guillermochs (Apr 10, 2007)

Se han f...... de la mala :lol:


----------



## Arturop (Nov 12, 2007)

Paltean... xD


----------

